# Small home dilemma



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

So I'm cleaning up my UFOs and finished a full size BOM top I started in 1998. Today I picked up the batting and the backing at Joann's and now to assemble the sandwich. Only problem is I don't have the space to spread it out and smooth it to layer the backing, batting and top. 

Any suggestions on how to handle this? 

I think I know why I've always made small lap quilts. LOL


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

TI - You can use your dining table if you have one, and start pinning from the center out to edge, then go to the other and do the same. I've had to do that before, and it actually works pretty well.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Probably won't work this time of year - but growing up in a house without any larger rooms, we set up the frame out in the yard, stretched the backing, batting and top on it. Basted it all together then took it off the frame and brought inside for quilting using a smaller frame, section at a time.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Check and see if a local church, community center, senior center, quilt guild, or the like will have a table that you can use. Also, if you have someone local that does long arm quilting they will likely baste it for you for around $50.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've made ONE quilt in my lifetime (years ago) and had the same problem...ended up suspending the frame from the ceiling using large eye hooks. When I was finished for the day, I unhooked first one side and then the other, pulling the whole thing up to the ceiling one side at a time, and then tying off the cords to hold in it in place.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I lay it on the floor. Hint: sweep and clean floor first. Lock dog in bedroom or someone will let him back in the house with muddy feet&#8230;. I&#8217;ll use safety pins first, then baste with thread. When quilting by hand I use a circular frame on a stand and start in the middle. I roll up the excess and use bicycle clips to hold it together.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I used cardboard on my full size bed


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I second the floor. I use that all the time. I finally bought a Ping-Pong table to use, (and it folds up against the wall when not in use) but haven't had a chance to use it yet...except for playing ping pong!


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

My grandmother always spread hers out on the bed and pinned, then basted the layers together, then folded it and carried it to the frames.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have 2 of those white tables that fold in the middle. I bought them both at the same time so they match...use them all the time for many things but I always fold them up and put away each evening. My plan was to not be on the floor (age) and I love them.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Lots of great ideas. I laid it out on my bed (also a full size) and placed one of my rotary mats under it so that I wouldn't pin it to the comforter. LOL That was my biggest worry. 

I have discovered that this is one thing worse than trying to do this with a cat in the house....









He's much harder to just toss off the bed LOL

Now all I have to do is decide whether to machine quilt or hand.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Animals love to help. 

Pretty top!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Beautiful top!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Terri and Jaclynne. The top is one of Joann's Block of the Month. I had originally purchased them to make two lap size quilts for my SIL's guest room (she's had twin beds in there). Alas, before I ever got to finish piecing, she got rid of the twins and replaced with a queen. Thought I'd use it as an extra blanket on the bed for when the temps really dip (like they are now). 

I wouldn't recommend using their BOMs for anything other than pillows or laps. They are horrible inaccurate.

I did take the left over pieces of backing and batting and pieced them into usable sizes so that I could make another sandwich for an unfinished top. It's a six-sided log cabin tumbling block looking thing that I planned to use for a table topper. That one's only been waiting since the Quilter's Heritage Festival (Lancaster) in 1997. It's from a class I took during that weekend. LOL


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Glad you found an answer to your question. Lovely quilt. I am another who goes and uses the senior centers tables to cut things out on. Church also has large table but the center center is easier to get into.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Love the soft colours in your quilt. I use the tables at our church fellowship hall. Depending on the size of the quilt, I use two or three put together to make a square. 

Not sure my back would be up to sandwiching on a bed, plus mine is just a twin.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Not sure my back was up to it either LOL Mental note: add Advil to the shopping list.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Love your Sampler quilt... are you machine or hand quilting? What type of frame? I use the roller 3 bar quilt frame and I do not do any of the sandwiching and pinning any more. Very nice and worth the money. They dont take up so much space only 3 ft. wide. Love it..


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Homemaid I think I'll be machine quilting. My goal is to clean up the UFO's in my place and this is by the biggest one. The only frame I own is one I got as part of a class at Quilters Heritage in Lancaster. It's a John Flynn lap size but you can enlarge it by using appropriate sized 2x2s.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

homemaid said:


> Love your Sampler quilt... are you machine or hand quilting? What type of frame? I use the roller 3 bar quilt frame and I do not do any of the sandwiching and pinning any more. Very nice and worth the money. They dont take up so much space only 3 ft. wide. Love it..


 Homemaid, what is a roller 3 bar quilt frame? Is that a machine quilting frame?


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is a video tutorial for sandwiching the way Jaclynne suggested. I have a 3x7 dining table. I am debating about getting a 4x8 sheet to lay on top when I sandwich. I plan to try the method in the video.

Please let us know what you decided to do and how it works out. 

Sorry, I tried to post the link, but the video was inserted. I didn't want to do that.

I did a search on "How to sandwich a quilt on a table."


----------

